# home made ABT holder.....



## chefrob (Sep 20, 2009)

i guess it worked out o.k.......


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks okay to me, as long as the peppers fit is all that matters...


----------



## oneshot (Sep 20, 2009)

Lookin good!!!!


----------



## rickw (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks good, I just use a skewer to do mine. Nice and easy.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 20, 2009)

It looks like it works fine to me. Thats all that really matters isn't it. I like to cut mine in half length wise so I just lay them on the grates.


----------

